# Rules for failover in Pf



## foxraindinh (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you know how to write rules for failover in Pf. I searched on Internet but I didn't see any tutorial about this ? Please help me.


----------



## dR3b (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/carp.html


----------

